# Travel Destinations > North America >  Du lich Bac My hay ghe tham que huong cua Boeing: Seattle

## kosago

Seattle cái tên khá mới mẻ với du khách Việt nhưng là quê hương của người nổi tiếng Bill Gates. Và cũng là của hãng máy bay Boeing lừng danh thế giới. Nằm trên dãy núi Everett, kéo dài từ bắc đến nam thành phố, nhà máy sản xuất máy bay Boeing đã trở thành điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất Seattle. Nơi đây, tất cả đều vượt xa trí tưởng tượng của con người. Khi bạn đứng trước cánh cửa rộng bằng một sân bóng đá. Còn tòa nhà rộng 39,8ha, có thể chứa cả công viên Disneyland.

Ghé thăm quê hương của Boeing: Seattle
Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại bậc nhất thế giới đang hoàn thiện những chiếc máy bay dân dụng khổng lồ, từ những chiếc đời cũ 747, 777, 767 cho đến Boeing 787 Dreamliner đời mới Hàng ngày, có khoảng hàng ngàn container hàng hóa, phụ kiện được chuyển về đại công trường này. Không chỉ quan sát các công đoạn lắp ráp, bạn sẽ có dịp tự tạo một máy bay mô hình. Thạm chí là cơ hội thử nghiệm bay mô phỏng rất thú vị.


Hành trình trên nước Mỹ còn khám phá nhiều điểm đến khác tại thành phố thiên thần Los Angeles. Đừng bỏ lỡ tour mua sắm hoặc giải trí tại Citywalk. Tham quan phim trường Universal Studio, đại lộ Danh Vọng Hollywood. Đây là nơi ghi dấu kỷ niệm của các nghệ sĩ lừng danh thế giớ

----------


## rrobert

Nice thank u

----------


## DEENO

https://pandrama.me

----------


## nagy samy

Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại bậc nhất thế giới đang hoàn thiện những chiếc máy bay dân dụng khổng lồ, từ những chiếc đời cũ 747, 777, 767 cho đến Boeing 787 Dreamliner đời mới… Hàng ngày, có khoảng hàng ngàn container hàng hóa, phụ kiện được chuyển về “đại công trường” này. Không chỉ quan sát các công đoạn lắp ráp, bạn sẽ có dịp tự tạo một máy bay mô hình. Thạm chí là cơ hội thử nghiệm bay mô phỏng rất thú vị.

----------

